# Rlt-29 On Ebay



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Not mine but I thought it might be of interest to anyone who`s after one of these fine watches









item.... 200032942916


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hope it goes to a good home









Will be watching this one


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Hope it goes to a good home
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a shame it wasn't offered here first where it would have been bought by someone who appreciates RLTs.

Not that I was hinting or anything.









Never mind you can't blame someone trying to make a few quid. If it goes for a good price we might see a sudden deluge on the bay.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Why not drop the seller a mail, ask him if he will sell it where it should be sold


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Why not drop the seller a mail, ask him if he will sell it where it should be sold


It could be that it`s someone who either isn`t a member of the forum or doesn`t have enough posts to sell items here


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

It's up to Â£92.34 with 13 hours to go. I notice it's got a Timefactors NATO strap - no doubt that's why it's so expensive.......


----------



## murph (Aug 14, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> It's up to Â£92.34 with 13 hours to go. I notice it's got a Timefactors NATO strap - no doubt that's why it's so expensive.......


There is another at an even higher price! Â£112 with almost a day to go - 330035072690


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Â£174


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

MIKE said:


> Â£174


Not a bad price for a "Tag Heuer watch which was one of a batch of Prototypes that never made it into production. The movement is a Swiss Quartz movement sourced from RLT"


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

dapper said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Â£174
> ...


The other one finished at Â£102

Mike


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I just hope they are not being bought so the buyers can do a redial and try and flog them off as complete Tag`s


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I doubt that that will happen Mach, it is not worth doing.

I think that people generally want them. As I have said everyday I receive emails from people desperatly wanting one. It does not matter how much they have to pay, they just want one.

I wish that they had just been offered on here though at the price that the owners bought them for. As they are making much more money than I did and I have had to do the work.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> I wish that they had just been offered on here though at the price that the owners bought them for. As they are making much more money than I did and I have had to do the work.


It's a free market though Roy







.

You sold them too cheaply. I believe Jason made such a comment at the time.

I know he's not right very often  ,but in this case....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I wish that they ahd just been offered on here though at the price that the owners bought them for. As they are making much more money than I did and I have had to do the work.
> ...


I know.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I must tell my wife, she wont believe I am right about anything......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> I doubt that that will happen Mach, it is not worth doing.


Good, at least they would be going to people who`d enjoy them











> I think that people generally want them. As I have said everyday I receive emails from people desperatly wanting one. It does not matter how much they have to pay, they just want one.


I suppose in a way it`s nice to see how much people are prepared to pay for a watch you made











> I wish that they had just been offered on here though at the price that the owners bought them for. As they are making much more money than I did and I have had to do the work.


Well I and I`m sure everyone here appreciates what you did and do Roy


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Just a thought... What do you reckon the first RLT36 to hit Ebay will make?

Rob


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Barryboy said:


> Just a thought... What do you reckon the first RLT36 to hit Ebay will make?
> 
> Rob


That won't happen, the owners of these no not to sell them on the bay


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I can't see anything wrong with people making a profit on the 29's.









BTW I'd like a 36 if somebody is thinking of selling.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> I can't see anything wrong with people making a profit on the 29's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll not mind paying Â£800 for one then Mark







?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I see the `29`s went for Â£102 & Â£182, I hope the new owners enjoy them, I`m sure the sellers are happy.

BTW Jase taking into account how much of an increase percent Â£182 is on the original purchase price and considering only 10 `8`s were made, I _might_ consider offers in the region of Â£2k


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

you leave your region out of this


















One day Mr Mac, one day.....MoooHoooHaaaaaHaaaaaaaaaaaaa..............


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> you leave your region out of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bring it on Mr Miller, bring it on









[attachmentid=6231]

[attachmentid=6232]


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I can't see anything wrong with people making a profit on the 29's.
> ...










Can't I have it both ways?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


post deleted














.


----------



## skyway (Oct 29, 2005)

I dont get on here very much and was browsing the forums when I came accross this thread.

One of the two RLT29s on ebay was mine and i'd like to add my respones to the comments on the ethics of the sale of said item.

When I first saw the '29 on the site I thought WOW!!!! that is a fantastic looking watch! So I joined the qeue to buy one.

I was thinking that it would be great for wearing at work as I find it hard to resist wearing my Anonimo or Rolex which both end up getting battered.

So for Â£50 its a nice looking watch with a bit of a story to it (lots of my customers are high end watch wearers and I find that it pays to wear something nice on my wrist!).

Anyway, I recieved the watch and was disappointed to find that it looked tiny on my wrist (even though it still looked amazing in the box).

I put it on ebay with a start price of Â£45 if I remember correctly, and I would have been happy to get that fot it........Yes I was amazed at the price it sold for and I must say that the new owner is/was more than pleased with his purchase.

I read that some of you guys reckon that I should have sold it on here. I understand that this is a 'community' but that doesn't mean we are duty bound to sell our stuff to each other (after all you wouldn't sell your car when youv'e finished with it only to a customer of the dealer you bought it from!)

I feel as though the general feeling was that there was a degree of profiteering or speculating going on with the purchase, if that was the case then I would have made sure that I bought them all off Roy and slowly filtered them onto Ebay over a period of time to maximise profit.

I think that sometimes internet (and forum) users enjoy turning small issues like this into massive overblown discussions and generally take the moral high ground when they clearly dont know the facts!

I just wanted to make things clear!

Thanks for reading this.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont worry about it Skyway, it was your watch to do with what you want.....


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I agree with jason.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont think there was an issue at all Skyway. Let em moan if they want to  I sold both mine - one i lost on and one i made on. Such is life. The market value of these is more than what they sold for and thats nice but not what Roy intended when made them or what we intended when we bought em.

Have you done a collection pic of your Rolex/Anomino's etc? Im keen to see what youve got


----------

